# Initial Villager House Styles?



## lemondrop (Apr 3, 2020)

Pardon me if someone has brought this up already, but I've discovered something that's a little irritating to me. 

Something I noticed about the first 5 villagers you get on your island is that they seemingly have different house styles than they would if they moved in after the fact. For those that don't know, the first 5 villagers you get are (presumably) fixed to be Uchi/Jock/Normal/Peppy/Lazy personalities. I got Raddle as my Lazy villager and was very excited about it, but found it odd that his house style was Log/Fruit-themed instead of lab-like. Then this morning, I was watching a stream of the game and noticed that the streamer's Lazy villager, Egbert, had the same house style. This doesn't seem to be a coincidence either; the first Lazy villager is set to have this house style:






So herein lies the issue: this housing style is _not_ the villager's unique house! To illustrate, here are screenshots of Raddle and Merengue's houses as initial villagers, and then presumably as villagers moved in after the fact:







This might not seem like a big deal, but it is bothering me nonetheless (I really wanted Raddle's lab house!). I have these questions:

1) Do the starting villagers ever update their houses to match their unique housing style?
2) If a starting villager moves out and into someone else's town, do they retain the preset housing style or have their unique housing style? 
3) If a starting villager moves out, and then back in, which housing style would they have?

And again, if I'm totally off base on my assumptions here and/or this has been brought up already, please let me know.  Thank you!


----------



## ayeeprill (Apr 3, 2020)

Yeah, your initial Lazy, Peppy, and Normal (the ones that you build stuff for) will always have the same house! In addition, your two starting villagers will start with the same stuff you started with and slowly add more furniture.

Mine have not updated their houses, but Bianca in particular has added a lot of new stuff to her place. So you could just gift them the furniture that they usually have.

If they move back in, they will probably have their unique house style!


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 3, 2020)

I was somewhat wondering this too. I had Maddie and she had a cute pastel rosey theme? Then, when she moved out and into my sister's town, she developed and entirely different theme and went with a backyard/picnic theme.


----------



## returnofsaturn (Apr 3, 2020)

Strange. I was wondering about this as well. Fauna was my 4th villager in and I was not expecting her house to look like it does. It's just kind of basic rn. I moved in Rosie (as my 7th or 8th I think) and her house was full of the cute set which was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Spunki (Apr 3, 2020)

Maybe that was still part of the „Tutorial“. Like we had to craft items for 3 new residents, so their homes would fit the style of those items?


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 3, 2020)

Spunki said:


> Maybe that was still part of the „Tutorial“. Like we had to craft items for 3 new residents, so their homes would fit the style of those items?


Yeah I thought this too, when we crafted the furniture to go inside their homes they used these? And since everyone has this tutorial all the houses between different players for villagers 3–5 would be the same. I noticed the villagers after have their own unique houses. I do wonder if it updates because I can see Kody's house transforming very slowly into the blue furniture set theme.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 3, 2020)

Chief has a ton of garbage style furniture around and has the graffiti wall... it's strange. Doesnt fit him at all. Are the house themes after the 6th villager randomly chosen? Or is this just the style they made for my baby boy lol


----------



## RenaiRider (Apr 3, 2020)

Does anyone know how long it takes Jocks to finish furnishing their house? Snake only has a table, bed, crafting table and clock, and refuses to use any furniture/wallpaper/flooring I gift him. Ive played since launch!


----------



## peachmilke (Apr 3, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> Chief has a ton of garbage style furniture around and has the graffiti wall... it's strange. Doesnt fit him at all. Are the house themes after the 6th villager randomly chosen? Or is this just the style they made for my baby boy lol


i'm pretty sure it's the style they give to the villager... but i have a cranky villager who also has a house that makes me confused


----------



## lemondrop (Apr 3, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> Chief has a ton of garbage style furniture around and has the graffiti wall... it's strange. Doesnt fit him at all. Are the house themes after the 6th villager randomly chosen? Or is this just the style they made for my baby boy lol


My 6th villager (Hans) is currently moving in, I noticed he had the animated ski slope wall/flooring so I'm pretty sure it's unique to the villager. Some of the house designs seem a bit haphazard though- just from a brief search on Twitter anyway.


----------



## Spunki (Apr 3, 2020)

@RenaiRider Well, I gave Bam some Furniture and he put it already in his house. Maybe just bad luck? I don’t know if Villagers despise certian types of items.

Also Yeah. I had Kidd in New Leaf, which looked really fancy and his House looked like an old Basement.


----------



## RenaiRider (Apr 3, 2020)

@Spunki I've given Cherry (my other starter) furniture and she uses it fine, Snake refuses to put out anything lol


----------



## lemondrop (Apr 3, 2020)

Thank you guys for replying. I guess that confirms that, though if any time travelers can confirm if the starting villagers ever actually update their housing style over time or if they do when they move out and back in, I would really love to hear it. I have seen Mira and Dom update their houses very slowly, but only with crafted wooden furniture in color schemes befitting of them. Apparently Dom's actual house is supposed to look like this:





Whereas he's just making pink wooden furniture in mine.


----------



## peachmilke (Apr 3, 2020)

lemondrop said:


> Thank you guys for replying. I guess that confirms that, though if any time travelers can confirm if the villagers ever actually update their housing style over time or if they do when they move out and back in, I would really love to hear it. I have seen Mira and Dom update their houses very slowly, but only with crafted wooden furniture in color schemes befitting of them. Apparently Dom's actual house is supposed to look like this:
> 
> View attachment 234434
> 
> Whereas he's just making pink wooden furniture in mine.


i've tt'ed a bit but none of my starting 5 villagers changed their houses even if i went months ahead, it seems odd they don't truly transition past a certain point and tbh it's kinda upsetting :/


----------



## Kurashiki (Apr 3, 2020)

this is one feature that i really don't like :c villagers having their own unique homes is part of what makes them special imo and it sucks for up to 3 villagers in your town not to have that


----------



## cocoacat (Apr 3, 2020)

Zucker has that starting home style in my game -- didn't realize it was a default house. I'm actually in the process of moving his home to the other side of the island. Will his house update when he moves?


----------



## Spunki (Apr 3, 2020)

@RenaiRider That’s really weird. Bam still has my Exercise Ball, Punching Bag and all the Sunglasses i gave him. Next time I will give him a Floor and Wall and will see if he changes them.


----------



## lemondrop (Apr 3, 2020)

If anyone has the desire or ability to do so, an experiment to kick out one of your starting villagers and bring them back in (with amiibo?) to see if their housing style changes would be extremely interesting to me.



cocoacat said:


> Zucker has that starting home style in my game -- didn't realize it was a default house. I'm actually in the process of moving his home to the other side of the island. Will his house update when he moves?


I've relocated Mira's house and if I remember correctly, the interior didn't change, so no. (I'd have to confirm it though)


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 3, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> Chief has a ton of garbage style furniture around and has the graffiti wall... it's strange. Doesnt fit him at all. Are the house themes after the 6th villager randomly chosen? Or is this just the style they made for my baby boy lol


I moved Chief in with an amiibo card and he has that too, lol. It seems that's just the style they chose for him this game. I kinda like it, but it is kinda odd.

I wish I could find pictures of Teddy, Reneigh, Puddles, and Aurora's NH houses online! They're the ones out of my first 5 villagers that I still have for now and they have not updated their interiors from the basic styles, I'm getting so tired of it I'd like to just gift them the stuff they're supposed to have in the hopes they'll use it lol but I have no idea what stuff that is.


----------



## Fey (Apr 3, 2020)

The “default style” seems to suit both Lolly and Flora well enough, but Zucker’s aesthetic (and house exterior) definitely clash with the cabin furniture. If I’d known earlier, I might’ve even invited another Lazy instead. 

It’s good to know that once they move from another Island their interior swaps to their own style though!


----------

